# My Endless Tunnel



## nightrideproductions (Oct 25, 2007)

This is the endless tunnel I just finished. It's a twist on the classic bottomless pit. It's supposed to simulate a long escape tunnel one would use to get away from zombies. I'll have it laying on its side for Halloween so people can look into it. It's constructed out of 1/4" OSB over a frame made from furring strips, with a plywood base. The inside of the box measures 29" x 30" and it is 3 ft. long. I used a 2-way mirror I found near a dumpster and a regular mirror I had to buy. I covered the inside and outside in wood from old pallets. Overall, I'm very happy with it, and it cost around $50 (most of the cost was from buying the regular mirror.)

*crappy cell phone pic of the effect at nighttime:*








*
showing the sign on top:*









*inside pics:*

























continued...


----------



## nightrideproductions (Oct 25, 2007)

*left side (sign and frame not screwed onto box, but it will be attached for Halloween):*








*
right side (sign and frame not screwed onto box, but it will be attached for Halloween):*









*the frame that goes on top of the 2-way mirror:*









I look forward to your feedback!


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Man, I love this! I've never gotten around to building one, but there's so many settings it can be used for. Very nice work, it looks great!


----------



## GhoulishGadgets (May 13, 2010)

Nice one !!
I like the character of the old pallet wood

Si


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I've always only seen this as the bottomless pit, but love your idea of the zombie escape tunnel. Using pallet wood was an excellent choice, gives it that great run down creepy look. You did a great job, looks awesome!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Those old pallet boards really add to the look.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## nightrideproductions (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks, guys! It was a pretty easy build, just took a long time to finish.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

This is a great idea. I love how it looks. I would love to borrow this idea since I'm doing a zombie theme this year.


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

Looks really great! I love the pallet wood too.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

omg. i swear i saw a....something in that first picture, please tell me you did that on purpose.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Two zombie thumbs way up!


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

That's a really great looking prop. I have been wanting one but didn't know how to work it into an outside display. I like your idea.


----------



## nightrideproductions (Oct 25, 2007)

Dark Angel 27 said:


> omg. i swear i saw a....something in that first picture, please tell me you did that on purpose.


Where? I don't see anything, please point it out to me. Someone mentioned that on another forum too.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

The more I look at this thing the more I know that I will be making one. I am not into the zombies, so mine will be either an old mine shaft or something similar.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

nightrideproductions said:


> Where? I don't see anything, please point it out to me. Someone mentioned that on another forum too.


Maybe she means that rounded face-like image on the right just below the first two lights


----------



## nightrideproductions (Oct 25, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> Maybe she means that rounded face-like image on the right just below the first two lights


Oh, that's a mark from a big suction cup I used to lower the mirror into place. lol


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

LOL...I thought DA was seeing things, but when I looked at the first picture again I noticed something that looked like a body. Just our active imaginations, but it sort of looks like George Washington.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

thats cool..would fit righ tin this year at my house


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

the object in the pic>>>it looks to me to be a superimposed arm with an hand giving the finger


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Great effect and looks wonderful!


----------



## nightrideproductions (Oct 25, 2007)

Joiseygal said:


> LOL...I thought DA was seeing things, but when I looked at the first picture again I noticed something that looked like a body. Just our active imaginations, but it sort of looks like George Washington.


That's a reflection of my arm and hand coming from the 2 way mirror. If you look close you can see the cell phone i'm holding.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Great idea and excellent execution!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I have used a bottomless pit in my haunt for years, and never thought of changing the concept. I love this idea and your box is beautifully built. This is always a very very popular attraction in my haunt. Yours should go over super great. Outstanding job!!


----------

